# Anvil's Storage Utilities Compilation



## LiveOrDie (Dec 24, 2011)

Now there probably been a tone of Hard drive Compilations over the years but most of those threads are dead and ill try my best to keep this alive. 

Download Anvil's Storage Utilities RC3
Post your Anvil's Storage Utilities scores along with a Screenshot of your Desktop Date/Time and your name in paint , Also post your following entry as below.

Name|Motherboard/Controller|HDD/SSD|Post Count|Score


Whats Post Count is the number of your post in this thread so if some one whats to view your score it can be easily found 

Tables Live 



*Name*
|
*Motherboard/Controller*
|
*HDD/SSD*
|
*Post Count*
|
*Score *

chevy350 |Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z ICH10|Intel 520 x2 RAID0|#52|8,993,78
chevy350|Asus Maximus IV Extreme Z|2 OCZ Solid 3 60Gb RAID0|#48|8,318,71
chevy350|MSI P67A-GD65|2 OCZ Solid 3 60Gb RAID0|#11|8,215,42
Arctucas|eVGA Classified 3|4x ADATA S599 RAID0|#46 | 8,206,01
LiveOrDie|ASUS Rampage IV Extreme (C600)|2x Corsair Force 3 120GB SSD RAID0|#21|6,899,27
Mindweaver|ASUS P6X58D-E|OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 240GB|#51|5,780,34
InnervateD|ASUS Rampage IV Extreme (C600)|2x Corsair Force GT 120GB SSD RAID0|#28|5,700,06
TheOne|ASUS P6T (X58/ICH10R)(1408)|OCZ Agility 3 120GB (SATAII)|#5|2,773.10
mime_fx|GA-E350N-USB3|OCZ Vertex3 60GB|#43|2.697.73
Lionheart |ASUS Rampage II Extreme|G-Skill Falcon 128GB|#3|952.49
LiveOrDie|ASUS Rampage IV Extreme (C600)|2x WD VelociRaptor WD3000HLFS RAID0|#27|542.46
LiveOrDie|ASUS Rampage IV Extreme (C600)|WD VelociRaptor WD3000HLFS|#27|308,88
Derp|MSI 785GTM-E45 Rev1|WD VelociRaptor 150Gb Short Stroked|#7|289.15
Newtekie1|Highpoint RR2300 Controller|RAID5 Seagate 7200.11 1.5TB x3|#6|282.94
_JP_|ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2 R2.0/VIA VT8237S|Seagate 7200.12 1TB|#24|276.07
_JP_|Satellite A300/ICH9M-E/M|Samsung Spinpoint MP4 500GB|#24|214.49
_JP_|ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2 R2.0/VIA VT8237S|WD Caviar 80GB|#24|114.79
_JP_|HP DV6625EP/nVidia MCP65P|Fujitsu 250GB|#26|114.62
_JP_|ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2 R2.0/VIA VT8237S|Seagate 7200.7 80GB|#24|112.58


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 24, 2011)

LiveOrDie|ASUS Rampage IV Extreme (C600)|Corsair Force 3 120GB SSD in RAID0|#2|6,402,89






LiveOrDie|ASUS Rampage IV Extreme (C600)|WD VelociRaptor WD3000HLFS|#2|254.94


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 24, 2011)

Lionheart | Asus Rampage II Extreme | G-Skill Falcon 128GB | 3 | 952.49







*My drawing is more impressive then my SSD score *


----------



## chevy350 (Dec 24, 2011)

chevy350/MSI P67A-GD65/2 OCZ Solid 3 RAID0/#4/8012.42


----------



## TheOne (Dec 24, 2011)

*TheOne*|*ASUS P6T (X58/ICH10R)(1408)*|*OCZ Agility 3 120GB (SATAII)*|*#5*|*2773.10*


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Newtekie1|EVGA P55 FTW200(Highpoint RR2300 Controller)|RAID5 Seagate 7200.11 1.5TB x3|#6|282.94






Not bad for "slow" RAID5...


----------



## MGF Derp (Dec 24, 2011)

Derp|MSI 785GTM-E45 Rev1|WD Velociraptor 150Gb Short Stroked|#7|


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Update me please, I figure it would be important to note that I'm using a dedicated RAID card and not the onboard(since I assume the Motherboard section is to identify the controller).  Maybe that column should be relabeled to "Motherboard/Controller".


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 24, 2011)

Arctucas | eVGA Classified 3 | 4x ADATA S599 RAID0 | #9 | 7438.29


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 24, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Update me please, I figure it would be important to note that I'm using a dedicated RAID card and not the onboard(since I assume the Motherboard section is to identify the controller).  Maybe that column should be relabeled to "Motherboard/Controller".



Fixed


----------



## chevy350 (Dec 25, 2011)

chevy350 l MSI P67A-GD65 l 2 OCZ Solid 3 60Gb RAID0 l #11 l 8215.42

re-ran after 4 hours of downtime and picked up a few more points


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 25, 2011)

Haha nice score update


----------



## chevy350 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks, just waiting on Intel to get TRIM working on RAID and see what it comes up with then.


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 25, 2011)

chevy350 said:


> Thanks, just waiting on Intel to get TRIM working on RAID and see what it comes up with then.



+1.

Speaking of which, what do you know about an upgraded OROM being required to go along with the RST?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 25, 2011)

chevy350 said:


> Thanks, just waiting on Intel to get TRIM working on RAID and see what it comes up with then.



Same here


----------



## chevy350 (Dec 25, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> +1.
> 
> Speaking of which, what do you know about an upgraded OROM being required to go along with the RST?



I keep tabs on updates here 
	
	



```
http://www.station-drivers.com/index.html
```
 they post the alpha and beta drivers plus have links to OROM's, 10.5.1.1070 being the one they have as newest....tried the newest alpha 11.5.0.1109 for intel but got better speeds with the 10.8.0.1003 WHQL


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 25, 2011)

Im running the INTEL Rapid Storage Technology Enterprise (RSTe) 3.0.0.3020 which came out only a few days ago didn't really see much of a boost a lot of people are disappointed in the C600 raid controller but it new so i hope they fix these speeds sooner or later.


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 25, 2011)

chevy350 said:


> I keep tabs on updates here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I check there daily, but I have not seen a definite answer to my question. Perhaps you know of a link?


----------



## chevy350 (Dec 25, 2011)

Just what I've been reading here an there, that it's in the works and should be working in the 11 series drivers, but not a whole lot on the OROM's unfortunately.


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 25, 2011)

Same here, but it never hurts to ask...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 26, 2011)

LiveOrDie|ASUS Rampage IV Extreme (C600)|Corsair Force 3 120GB SSD in RAID0|#21|6,899,27


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 30, 2011)

Need more scores please post


----------



## chevy350 (Dec 30, 2011)

yeah get the scores up everyone, surely I'm not gonna stay on top this long as I've seen most of everyones system specs in posts here an there


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 31, 2011)

*I'm going to dominate the bottom of the chart! Try and stop me! *



Live OR Die said:


> Need more scores please post


Will do.

_JP_|Satellite A300/ICH9M-E/M|Samsung Spinpoint MP4 500GB|#24|214.49





_JP_|ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2 R2.0/VIA VT8237S|Seagate 7200.7 80GB|#24|112.58





_JP_|ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2 R2.0/VIA VT8237S|WD Caviar 80GB|#24|114.79





_JP_|ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2 R2.0/VIA VT8237S|Seagate 7200.12 1TB|#24|276.07


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 1, 2012)

Updated =)


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 1, 2012)

One more. 

_JP_|HP DV6625EP/nVidia MCP65P|Fujitsu 250GB|#26|114.62


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok so i got my RAID0 going for my raptors here it is.

Drive 1
LiveOrDie|ASUS Rampage IV Extreme (C600)|WD VelociRaptor WD3000HLFS|#27|306,80





Drive 2
LiveOrDie|ASUS Rampage IV Extreme (C600)|WD VelociRaptor WD3000HLFS|#27|308,88





RAID0
LiveOrDie|ASUS Rampage IV Extreme (C600)|2x WD VelociRaptor WD3000HLFS RAID0|#27|542.46


----------



## InnervateD (Jan 6, 2012)

http://batmanarkham.net/batmanbeyond/images/anvil_benchmark.jpg


----------



## johnspack (Jan 6, 2012)

Couldn't resist..  I'll just leave this here for educational purposes!


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 6, 2012)

Holy crap! 
That's one hell of a score!
Wicked results too.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 7, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Couldn't resist..  I'll just leave this here for educational purposes!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120106/Anvil1.png



What is the trick?

I see you are using a 4GB RAMDisk, but what did else did you do?


----------



## johnspack (Jan 7, 2012)

I just set up the ramdisk properly.  In the case of benches,  I consider it a bit of cheating,  it doesn't reflect 100% real world performance.  But for things like gaming,  where you may need to reload a level several times in a row,  it can be a huge help.  Just use this,  it's free for 90 days or even more if the beta continues,  it's fully functional:
http://www.romexsoftware.com/en-us/
I recommend Fancycache for Volumes,  if you have partitions like I do.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 7, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Couldn't resist..  I'll just leave this here for educational purposes!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120106/Anvil1.png



Edit your post with the details and ill add it to the list


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 7, 2012)

johnspack said:


> I just set up the ramdisk properly.  In the case of benches,  I consider it a bit of cheating,  it doesn't reflect 100% real world performance.  But for things like gaming,  where you may need to reload a level several times in a row,  it can be a huge help.  Just use this,  it's free for 90 days or even more if the beta continues,  it's fully functional:
> http://www.romexsoftware.com/en-us/
> I recommend Fancycache for Volumes,  if you have partitions like I do.



No help on what 'properly' is, then?

I get this on the RAMDisk (Primo):






But I am interested in how to set it up so running the benchmark on my C:\ will improve the results as well. If you are willing to provide some instruction...


----------



## chevy350 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have Superspeed Supercache 5, it works along the same lines by using unused ram. I'll throw it back on and see what the RAID0 shows


----------



## johnspack (Jan 7, 2012)

Wheeee!  Look what I started!


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes, this is fun.

QSoft Enterprise:


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 7, 2012)

Any one tried GiliSoft RAMDisk its a small program i mite download it and give it ago.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 7, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Any one tried GiliSoft RAMDisk its a small program i mite download it and give it ago.



I tried it.

Two things;

Kaspersky complained when I installed it.

Anvil could not see it.

Uninstalled for now.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok i found this and it works with Anvil, The free version only lets you use a up to a 4GB ram disk.
Dataram RamDisk


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 7, 2012)

Dataram is a bit slower:


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 7, 2012)

Yer maybe because its FAT32 not NTFS? I see you beat me haha better ram timmings.


----------



## mime_fx (Jan 7, 2012)

mime_fx/GA-E350N-USB3/ocz Vertex3 60GB/#43/2.697.73








my little beast


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 7, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Yer maybe because its FAT32 not NTFS? I see you beat me haha better ram timmings.



I formatted it as NFTS, but got an alignment error in Anvil. 

The result was slower than FAT32 also.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 28, 2012)

Beta11 has been released i've updated the 1st post with the new link.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 30, 2012)

Update.

With the BETA 11:

Arctucas | eVGA Classified 3 | 4x ADATA S599/RAID0 | #46 | 8,206.01


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm still dominating the bottom of the charts! Wicked!


----------



## chevy350 (Feb 6, 2012)

chevy350 | Asus Maximus IV Extreme Z | 2 OCZ Solid 3 60Gb RAID0 | #48 | 8318.71

New board so I ran it again to see how it compared to the MSI....


----------



## rottencat (Feb 19, 2012)

Drives: 3 X Corsair Force 3 120GB SSD RAID0
Motherboard: Asus Striker II Extreme

Any good SATA III adapter recommendation?


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 1, 2012)

I just ordered a OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 240GB. I'll post up some numbers once i get it installed into my i7 970 x6 @4.0Ghz.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 5, 2012)

With Beta 11:

*Mindweaver|ASUS P6X58D-E|OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 240GB|#51|5780.34*


----------



## chevy350 (Mar 7, 2012)

chevy350 | Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z | ICH10 | Intel 520 x2 RAID0 | post 52 | 8993.78






just picked up 2 Intel 520 120Gb


----------



## cksglobal (May 23, 2012)

*Endurance Testing*

I wish to perform an Endurance Test on a Pretec G2000 SSD (SATG2032G-CMM). Can somebody assist with configuring Anvil so that any results are saved to an attached USB Thumb drive automatically.

What is the "Select Endurance Test Directory" as mine is greyed out.

Anvil Settings Page looks like this.





I wish to test the drive to destruction to establish how long the drive is expected to last. Will the Endurance Test provide this information?

Thanks


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 11, 2012)

Updated sorry guys was AFK for some time.


----------

